# Fort Worth Herf Last Night



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Last night, BeagleOne, Suburbahick (plus friend), Uniputt (plus Mrs. Uniputt), and I got together at Embargo, a relatively new Cuban-themed bar here in town, for cigars, drinks, and good conversation. We didn't get started until around 8:00pm, which only left me time for six cigars, but we smoked some good ones and had a great time. I'm camera-less, but I think that Tony (BeagleOne) may have snapped a couple. Thanks for a good time, guys--and I can't wait to do it again!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

croatan said:


> Last night, BeagleOne, Suburbahick (plus friend), Uniputt (plus Mrs. Uniputt), and I got together at Embargo, a relatively new Cuban-themed bar here in town, for cigars, drinks, and good conversation. We didn't get started until around 8:00pm, which only left me time for six cigars, but we smoked some good ones and had a great time. I'm camera-less, but I think that Tony (BeagleOne) may have snapped a couple. Thanks for a good time, guys--and I can't wait to do it again!


Well I hope somebody took some pics James! Sounds like yens had a good time brother. Awesome when yens can herf with fellow BOTL's.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Definately had to be a good time. Now when are you guys headed north? Or maybe its time for us Arkansans to take a road trip.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice when a few of us can hook up like that and have a good time.

We need those photos though !!


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

Hmmm..Arkansas and Road trip...my boyfriend is planning on going on one with his friends...odd



Kayak_Rat said:


> Definately had to be a good time. Now when are you guys headed north? Or maybe its time for us Arkansans to take a road trip.


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

Sorry I missed this one guys...I hope I can make it to the next one (and it will be my first). 

Shanna


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Sounds like you had a good time. Remember if you ever get over to Dallas...we're always ready for a herf. (And plan on the PTDC for next year. We even had guys from Keller :dr )


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Okay BOTL, sorry I was away for most of the weekend. Friday night's herf was very good getaway from the post turkey shopping stampede. Thanks to Croatan, Uniputt, Mrs. Uniputt and Suburbanhick for showing up. Lots of drinks were consumed, many more sticks traded and smoked!

On a side note, keep your ears and eyes open for information on the next Tri-state Herf for sometime early next year.

Here are a couple of pics from the herf.

Tony


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for posting pictures, but who is who? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Opps, my bad. 

Pic #1 is Uniputt, Suburbanhick's friend, Suburbanhick.

Pic#2 Uniputt and Croatan.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

That dude in the blue shirt really looks fecked up!!:al :fu 


I had a good time, ya'll! Thanks for the invite! 
I think I shouldn't have started drinking at 1:00 in the afternoon. By the time we got there, we were both certifiably ripped!

I appreciate the stogies James and Tony, I'll think of you both when I spark 'em up! 

And suburbahick, tell your friend he owes me 10 bucks for the parking!
(Or a nice cigar!) HA HA!!


----------

